# Prepping for females



## Bushpig (Feb 20, 2014)

I am doing well with the general prep stuff like tools, alternative/off grid cooking and so on.. What I don't seem to find much info on is prepping for females. I have a wife and daughter that I know will have different needs just don't seem to find much info on it. They have "Go Girls" but that is about as far as I've gotten. Camping for a week is a lot different then a long term grid down situation. Just some things a guy doesn't know.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a look at the maternity/baby prepping threads as we have mentioned many of the female prep items in those.

But consider talking to your wife about reusable menstrual supplies like cloth pads or a menstrual cup. These are items women will need but many men rather not think about. If your wife is disgusted by the idea of using these items you may have to start storing her product of choice as well as your daughter's.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I put together a basic BOB for my Mrs. (and our girls), filled them up about 55% full with what I felt were necessities (fire, first aid, filters, knife, multi-tool, etc.). I tasked her with filling them the rest of the way up. I offered some advice, she perused the internet, looked up old school options for female needs, put together a list and made the purchase. Now she is personally invested in that pack and has made it her own. Ditto with the girls' packs. We did them same with our bug in preps. The Mrs. is happy and thus I am happy.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I put together a basic BOB for my Mrs. (and our girls), filled them up about 55% full with what I felt were necessities (fire, first aid, filters, knife, multi-tool, etc.). I tasked her with filling them the rest of the way up. I offered some advice, she perused the internet, looked up old school options for female needs, put together a list and made the purchase. Now she is personally invested in that pack and has made it her own. Ditto with the girls' packs. We did them same with our bug in preps. The Mrs. is happy and thus I am happy.


That was pretty much my approach with my wife and daughters. I just told them to add a change of clothes and "whatever else they needed" to live out of the bag for 3 days. They figured it out.

They're not into prepping but they humor me and with each hurricane or similar event they get a bit more on board. The news stories of people sleeping in their cars during the traffic jam in Atlanta wa helpful in that regard as that possibility was one of the examples I had used for why they needed a bag.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Years ago, I went through the girls bathroom and wrote down the exact brand of tampon, panty liner, and anything else in there, and just went and stocked up a ton of all that stuff.

One day, I overheard one of my daughters telling my wife that she was out of tampons and asked her if she could run and get some. I walked in the Armageddon room and got a box. Asked her if this is hers, and she said yeah and took it and went in to see the stocked supplies. She just said "wow, you have everything" All I said was yeah, but I have no idea how much of this stuff you use in a year. You should give me an idea about that sometime. That's the most, well I guess the only, I've ever talked to my daughters about that kind of stuff. 

I just have a crap load of that kind of stuff stocked up, and I plan to get the reusable stuff that Grimm mentioned so that after the stock runs out, there will be something available. 

I think it wouldn't hurt to get a lot of reusable supplies so that if it takes 10 years for tampon factories to reopen, there would stuff available for my granddaughters as well as strangers that show up and stick around. ( but I did that with lots of things like fingernail clippers, tooth brushes, hairbrushes, and just all kinds of everyday items that wouldn't be priority for factory reopenings)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> Years ago, I went through the girls bathroom and wrote down the exact brand of tampon, panty liner, and anything else in there, and just went and stocked up a ton of all that stuff.


I did something similar... but after I made the list, I asked which products were preferred. It's a good thing because one box was a product she didn't care for much.

My wife actually likes the store brand "Hill Country Fare" pads from H-E-B. They are ridiculously cheap for what you get, just a few bucks for several dozen pads. My wife thought "just 1 or 2 extra boxes would be nice" and I think I have 5 or 6 now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> I think it wouldn't hurt to get a lot of reusable supplies so that if it takes 10 years for tampon factories to reopen, .... for factory reopenings)


You know, I remember very clearly the Toxic Shock Syndrome scare with Rely tampons in the early 1980's... 
I would be EXTREMELY suspect of the construction materials used in the making of various feminine products in a situation like that (new factory products). You can't cut any corners in that area or you will cause a lot of health problems. Just be cautious.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My husband has left that to me. I have a years worth of tampons and panty liners. 

Please check the maternity threads. If something happens while someone is pregnant, you will need a home birth kit and books on how to do that. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## HedgeWitch (Jan 29, 2014)

Another take on this... consider that pads and tampons can be used for other things as well, like field dressings for large lacerations or puncture wounds, given their super absorbency. Whatever you have stored for the ladies in your life, add to that total for your general first aid kit.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have several boxes of OB tampons in the first aid tote for puncture wounds and nose bleeds. I got them as samples years back and don't use disposable products so I hung on to them for friends or family that visit and may need them. I still check the sample sites for free products to stash away for SHTF.



HedgeWitch said:


> Another take on this... consider that pads and tampons can be used for other things as well, like field dressings for large lacerations or puncture wounds, given their super absorbency. Whatever you have stored for the ladies in your life, add to that total for your general first aid kit.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> I just have a crap load of that kind of stuff stocked up, and I plan to get the reusable stuff that Grimm mentioned so that after the stock runs out, there will be something available.


Here is a link to free sewing patterns for the reusable pads. Better to have a few sets printed out tucked away with some fabric just in case than buying the finished product. Trust me! Buying them already made is expensive to start. I have bought them pre-made and even made my own. Now I just patch/repair/make my own when I have the time so I don't have to spend the money for pre-made.

http://clothpads.wikidot.com/patterns

As far as the cup... there are many brands. Finding the brand/style a woman may like is like buying her shoes as a gift= unless she told you to buy THAT pair you are in hot water. Here are some brands so you can get an idea...

Divacup
Mooncup
Keeper


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> .
> 
> One day, I overheard one of my daughters telling my wife that she was out of tampons and asked her if she could run and get some. I walked in the Armageddon room and got a box. Asked her if this is hers, and she said yeah and took it and went in to see the stocked supplies. She just said "wow, you have everything" All I said was yeah, but I have no idea how much of this stuff you use in a year. You should give me an idea about that sometime. That's the most, well I guess the only, I've ever talked to my daughters about that kind of stuff.


OMG, if that were teenage-me I'd have sunk right thru the floor in mortification...:teehee:

On a related topic, birth-control items should also be considered. Our group has several teenage boys & girls, & you just never know...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> OMG, if that were teenage-me I'd have sunk right thru the floor in mortification...:teehee:
> 
> On a related topic, birth-control items should also be considered. Our group has several teenage boys & girls, & you just never know...


That reminds me!

Buy several hundred Wondfo pregnancy tests. They are the lab test strips so they last a really long time. Plus about 50 of them take up as much room as a box of 1-3 EPT tests. With daughters you NEVER know what can happen if SHTF.

Or just buy this...


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what would be the reasons other than mental assurance that you would desire to test for pregnancy if medical care is unavailable? You may have spotting 10-12 days after conception to clue you in. You'll have a missed menstruation for that cycle to clue you in. You'll have headaches, tender breasts, nausea and lower backache, fatigue, frequent urination, and darkening of areolas. Within 8 weeks of fetal development you should be able to hear fetal tones. All in all it, may alleviate or provide assurance for 4 weeks before you could have a more definitive confirmation. 

Ideally I would be planning so I wouldn't have to change my normal health routine other than discontinuing any medications that that may cause harm. I would spend the money on a fetal monitor instead. It may not give you the instant gratification of a positive or negative test. However, if you find yourself pregnant, it will be a stronger confirmation of pregnancy than an OTC test and much more useful throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

drfacefixer - think about it the other way ... a woman entering menopause will experience many of the same symptoms as pregnancy and women undergoing a great deal of chronic stress and/or calorie deficit frequently cease menstruation. I think it would be worth knowing what those symptoms are NOT.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would be the reasons other than mental assurance that you would desire to test for pregnancy if medical care is unavailable? You may have spotting 10-12 days after conception to clue you in. You'll have a missed menstruation for that cycle to clue you in. You'll have headaches, tender breasts, nausea and lower backache, fatigue, frequent urination, and darkening of areolas. Within 8 weeks of fetal development you should be able to hear fetal tones. All in all it, may alleviate or provide assurance for 4 weeks before you could have a more definitive confirmation.
> 
> Ideally I would be planning so I wouldn't have to change my normal health routine other than discontinuing any medications that that may cause harm. I would spend the money on a fetal monitor instead. It may not give you the instant gratification of a positive or negative test. However, if you find yourself pregnant, it will be a stronger confirmation of pregnancy than an OTC test and much more useful throughout the pregnancy.


I will use my pregnancy with Roo as an example.

I had no clue I was pregnant. I was getting what I thought was my period on time and for 3-5 days as normal. I didn't have any morning sickness or symptoms to say I was pregnant.

Only on a whim with a friend did I take a pregnancy test and find out I was indeed pregnant. Again the only reason I took the test was because my friend was a newlywed and very concerned that she was pregnant. She was not ready to have a baby as she and her husband were still in college. I figured a spa day after our midterms were over would help her calm down. We went to my apartment and proceeded to give ourselves mani/pedis and other home spa treatments. While doing this she told me she was scared to take the pregnancy test so I offered to take one with her "knowing" mine would be negative.

YEAH RIGHT! Mine was positive and hers was negative.

Of course I went to the doctor's office for confirmation during our spring break. Because we could not pin down the time of conception an ultrasound was ordered to age the fetus. When this was done we found out I was already in the beginning of my second trimester!

So why I recommend the tests is so you can at least be more sure of a pregnancy than just looking for symptoms that may or may not show themselves. Plus if SHTF an you have a teenage daughter wouldn't you like to know if you have to arrange a shotgun wedding?!?! There is also the dreaded "R" word no one really talks about on this forum... rape. As a woman there is the chance things could get so bad that you may be raped. It that case I'd like to know if I were pregnant so I can take care of it one way or another.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> drfacefixer - think about it the other way ... a woman entering menopause will experience many of the same symptoms as pregnancy and women undergoing a great deal of chronic stress and/or calorie deficit frequently cease menstruation. I think it would be worth knowing what those symptoms are NOT.


Thank you.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

My 24 year old friend's girlfriend had to go to the emergency room Tuesday morning because she was having severe stomach cramps. The er person found a mass in her stomach and ordered a sonogram. They saw ribs and a head and told her she was pregnant. Turns out she was 37 weeks and never knew it. At 9:45 pm she gave birth to a healthy 5 lb 9 oz baby boy. Nothing had changed in her life except a small weight gain.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Thank you.


Thanks for the reply. Thats exactly what I wanted to know. I definitely see the issue after rape and menopause. Ordering lab standardized HCG tests are part of my routine daily life and I've seen OTC fail a multiple times which is one of the medicolegal reasons I couldn't use them as way to expedite female patients that forgot to get a pregnancy test a day prior to surgery. Legally it's safer to have a female patient sign a statement that she understands the risks associated with a possibility of pregnancy than to take an OTC test. But if thats the best you have, then thats that.


----------



## Bushpig (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for all your responses. I will get with my wife for her opinion on the cups and reusable pads. My wife and I were both unfamiliar with both of these. Due to work, I have access to store bought pads and tampons at a really cheap price. For a stay in situation I have years of those on hand. However they are not portable in bulk. Thank you Grimm for your reference to the maternity section there was a ton of great info.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Bushpig said:


> Thank you for all your responses. I will get with my wife for her opinion on the cups and reusable pads. My wife and I were both unfamiliar with both of these. Due to work, I have access to store bought pads and tampons at a really cheap price. For a stay in situation I have years of those on hand. However they are not portable in bulk. Thank you Grimm for your reference to the maternity section there was a ton of great info.


Also consider the disposable cups as a starter option to get the ladies in your life comfortable with the insertion process. They are called Softcups and can be found at most drug stores in the family planning section (they have a secondary use for those trying to conceive). The Softcups can be washed and reused for one full cycle to make a box of 12 last longer.

Avoid the cheap out of country cups. The only one made out of the US that I would even bother with is the Mooncup (UK) since I had one I used before I got pregnant with Roo.

They are made out of silicone and can be boiled to sanitize between uses. The Keeper is made out of natural rubber and is the only one I know of that is not medical grade silicone.

The idea of inserting the cup is what grosses most ladies out. The first time it can be a bit uncomfortable to use but over time you forget you are wearing it. They do come in different sizes. Most of the major brands offer a small before child birth size and and larger after child birth/over 35 yrs old size.

http://menstrual-cups.livejournal.com/

This board of sorts helped me YEARS ago to switch to the cup over plastic pads. It may be informative to your wife.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would be the reasons other than mental assurance that you would desire to test for pregnancy if medical care is unavailable? You may have spotting 10-12 days after conception to clue you in. You'll have a missed menstruation for that cycle to clue you in. You'll have headaches, tender breasts, nausea and lower backache, fatigue, frequent urination, and darkening of areolas. Within 8 weeks of fetal development you should be able to hear fetal tones. All in all it, may alleviate or provide assurance for 4 weeks before you could have a more definitive confirmation. .


Many meds can't be taken during pregnancy. I'd want to make sure if there was any possibility before administering.

Also, some women (myself & nearly all the women in my family included) don't have any symptoms in pregnancy except missed menstrual cycle. In a SHTF situation, the stress & physical labor could cause that easily. I wouldn't rely on the strips exclusively, but it would be nice to have them as a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A way of guesstimating how many pads/tampons one might use is at most a woman is going to use one every 2-4 hours during the day & one night time pad at night for 5-7 days. So that's 56 daytime & 7 night time per month. Most women only use half to 3/4 of that but that would cover the bases.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Many meds can't be taken during pregnancy. I'd want to make sure if there was any possibility before administering.
> 
> Also, some women (myself & nearly all the women in my family included) don't have any symptoms in pregnancy except missed menstrual cycle. In a SHTF situation, the stress & physical labor could cause that easily. I wouldn't rely on the strips exclusively, but it would be nice to have them as a piece of the puzzle.


Maybe it wasn't clear in my first post, but the point was that an inexpensive fetal Doppler would serve two purposes and could replace the need for a pregnancy test as well as serve an a fetal monitor throughout pregnancy. OTC pregnancy tests are accurate about 4 weeks into pregnancy when human gonadotropin hormone rises to a more detectable level in urine. That's why most home tests will tell you to repeat the test at least a week after your first missed period. It can be tested for with greater accuracy earlier in more standardized labs, but that wouldn't be available. So my question (which was answered) was what would be the benefit of knowing you were pregnant at 4 weeks (with an OTC test) vs knowing at 8 weeks with a Doppler. Ceasing a medication was my initial thought. But like many already said, some women gets hints that something's changing in their body and some have no signs. If you don't have signs, do you burn through a test at every late mensturation? That might happen often with stress and nutrition change. Just a thought.

Also from the FDA inserts in looks as if those tests on the us market have a three year expiration max. There are more than a few forum posts on IFV and other pregnancy forums, where women state their disappointment from false positives from using outdated tests. Apparently the labeling dye dissociates from the antibodies as the tests age.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Let's not forget contraception. One may or may not want to have a baby during a time of chaos. But SHTF is no time to have surprise pregnancy as a wild card.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Let's not forget contraception. One may or may not want to have a baby during a time of chaos. But SHTF is no time to have surprise pregnancy as a wild card.


A basal thermometer and some basal charts laminated with a grease pencil can help when the condoms run out. Knowing or having a basic idea when your fertile time is can help prevent the surprise baby.

Plus there is also the boiled parsley trick that can't prevent pregnancy but can help when you have a late period.

I want to add that contraception was also covered in the maternity thread.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

It may also be important to consider things that could be needed for a woman who has a miscarriage. There are certain herbs that can help the uterus clamp down. Black and blue Cohosh taken together is two that I know in particular.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

And mountains of condoms. "Safety first" doesn't just apply to wearing seat belts, y'know.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I must confess - when I first saw this thread title, I thought that means prepping in case we show up. 

Quick! Hide the empty beer cans! And that pile of dirty socks! :rofl:


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Grimm brought up rape. And there's a product now called "rape-x" that i would look into because if you were ever attacked after SHTF it's a total possibility that your wife and/or daughters may be assaulted and rape-x works like a tampon, but it hollow with "teeth" so when the assault occurs they get a nasty bite in a sensitive place and your girls are safe from pregnancy and your attacker is injured.

There is also anti-rape undergarments that are tear resistant, blade resistant and can only be taken off willingly.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

If any female has a medical condition that she HAS to take meds for, stock up. My genetic conditions are thankfully treated OTC so I have stocked those meds. I have a 3 year supply. I have to take them or I will miscarry or have a child with a birth defect which brings up a whole nother box of goodies.

My genetic condition gives me a greater than 50% chance of a neural tube defect. If, God forbid, we have a child in a post SHTF with certain conditions associated with NTD, that child will not survive. There will be no way to provide the care that a child with spina bifida needs. I take much more folate than the docs say so it doesn't happen.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> a product now called "rape-x" ...works like a tampon, but it hollow with "teeth" so when the assault occurs they get a nasty bite in a sensitive place .


Interesting.... never heard of it, but I can't help but wonder:

A. Wouldn't the man notice something was "different" upon entry, before it got that far? I think I could probably tell.
B. What would then stop him from ceasing for a moment, then removing the device, then continuing?



Sybil6 said:


> There is also anti-rape undergarments that are tear resistant, blade resistant and can only be taken off willingly.


Need to determine where to place the padlock:
http://austincoppock.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/chainmail-bikini.jpg


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> Google it. Its a nasty ******. Like a Chinese pecker trap with rear facing fish hooks. They claim it requires a doctor to remove. I'm sure any garage cutting tool could do get it off though. I'm not a masochist, but I don't think anyone would be having a good day after baiting their worm on that thing.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If a man thinks there might be one in there, he just has to use a finger to check for it first... so I doubt it will be very effective.

Then, there is this:
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/anti-ra...ter-world-cup-sex-assaults-rape-axe-hopes-so/


> It's also a form of "enslavement," Victoria Kajja, a fellow for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the east African country of Uganda, told CNN. "The fears surrounding the victim, the act of wearing the condom in anticipation of being assaulted all represent enslavement that no woman should be subjected to."


I like to protect my women with fast moving lead.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

If I was being assaulted Id fight back, so his hands would be busy restraining me. But I only know that because I've been assaulted before. I've researched a lot of anti rape Methods and I don think there victim is going to allow them to examine her. The underwear is actually pretty interesting though. It has a "lock" that can only be "opened" by the wearer and the fact it's tear and cut proof is pretty useful because attackers usually try to cut away anything stopping them so they can get started quick and can focus on keeping their victim quiet and still. The fact that my jeans were too tight for my attacker to get off quickly deterred him and he started to panic when I started making noise and fighting back. He left me alone when he saw my switch blade and the people in the theater started noticing that he was trying to touch me and I was shoving him. Post SHTF there won't necessarily be law enforcement for a rapist to be afraid of.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> ... the people in the theater started noticing ....


Holy crap, that sucker had some gumption to try something in a theater?!?!? Glad you got out of it!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

He was my date, so of course since I said I'd love to see a movie with him he thought that meant I was okay with anything. Teenage boys are like that now. If you allow a kiss, then you MUST want everything else too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> He was my date, so of course since I said I'd love to see a movie with him he thought that meant I was okay with anything. Teenage boys are like that now. If you allow a kiss, then you MUST want everything else too.


Please tell me the police got involved and he got his.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Please tell me the police got involved and he got his.


I was also thinking the same thing.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Syb,

Please tell me Prepper kicked this guy's ASS to the moon and back.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

No because there was no penetration. The employee working in the theater told him to move seats and my friend and I (who I had invited on the "date") watched the rest of the movie. You'd be surprised how little is done about it around here. If I had anything to say about prepping for females, focus on periods and rape. Prevention, protection, and self defense. I told my brother about he and he taught me how to break a man's wrist, arm, neck and back using his own body weight and my center of gravity. If anything like it ever happens again I can flip a man three times my size over my shoulder and snap his neck.  I advise these lessons to your wives and daughters.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Please tell me Prepper kicked this guy's ASS to the moon and back.


When my wife was 14, some guy tried to rape her... she struggled until she realized the guy might know who her brother was, so she dropped his "street name". The guy knew him and backed down.

Yes, she told her brother... who then gathered up his buddies and went and found the guy. All she knows for sure what they did, was they pulled every single pube out. He wouldn't share any other details.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Syb,
> 
> Please tell me Prepper kicked this guy's ASS to the moon and back.


No. Because he didn't know till months later. Girls get messed with a lot now. I see it everyday in the halls. If I was you and had a daughter, I'd teach her at a young age about what's hers and that no one has a right to it because a lot of girls my age feel like any guy they date is their new owner. Seriously. Teach the girls self respect and awareness and the boys respect and consent. That's the biggest issue in high school and college.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> No. Because he didn't know till months later. Girls get messed with a lot now. I see it everyday in the halls. If I was you and had a daughter, I'd teach her at a young age about what's hers and that no one has a right to it because a lot of girls my age feel like any guy they date is their new owner. Seriously. Teach the girls self respect and awareness and the boys respect and consent. That's the biggest issue in high school and college.


I think I'll be arranging her marriage if this is what the youth are like now.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

With most, yes. And it commonly joked about. Honestly, a lot of adults don't realize it but a girl I know was written up for carrying pepper spray to school and she replied to the principal with "If I can't defend myself, do something about the boys". Watch out for your daughters.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> ..."If I can't defend myself, do something about the boys"...


The schools are not going to protect the children. This is partially by design and partially incompetence. Now we know why there are anti-self protection clauses in all gun control laws.

Add to that the attitude of single parent "households" and the disconnection of suburbia and "middle class" America and this issue is left to "the State." The "State" is impotent on these issues, so it's every girl for herself.

Thank you Liberals, Pacifists and New Agers mentalities. We are doomed!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> ... it's every girl for herself.
> 
> Thank you Liberals, Pacifists and New Agers mentalities.


EXACTLY!

Hopefully people will look the other way when brothers & dads step in to measure out some justice.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ...Hopefully people will look the other way when brothers & dads step in to measure out some justice...


No! They hold and restrain assault victims while the assault is in progress to "protect" the victim! So they will be part of the prosecution after the street justice is administered. We are doomed!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> No because there was no penetration. The employee working in the theater told him to move seats and my friend and I (who I had invited on the "date") watched the rest of the movie. You'd be surprised how little is done about it around here. If I had anything to say about prepping for females, focus on periods and rape. Prevention, protection, and self defense. I told my brother about he and he taught me how to break a man's wrist, arm, neck and back using his own body weight and my center of gravity. If anything like it ever happens again I can flip a man three times my size over my shoulder and snap his neck.  I advise these lessons to your wives and daughters.


I need to point something out to you about this.

The theater is out to make a profit. If they had called the police then the film would have been stopped and refunds issued to the other customers. Movie theaters only make a profit on the sale of snacks and drinks. The ticket price goes to the studios that produced the films.

The theater also has a reputation to protect as being a safe place to go. If the cops were called out to an attempted rape they would lose business because they would be seen as not a safe location. No more moms and kids or tweens or teens going on dates.

Plus if this went to trial the theater could be sued in civil court for not having ushers in the theaters to watch for this type of thing. They want you to think it was no big deal so they don't lose their shirts in court or go out of business.

*Next this happens or anything like it YOU better call the police, Missy! The theater is not looking out for you so you HAVE TO DO IT YOUR SELF! That boy should be behind bars as attempted rape is still a crime!*

Sentry, back me up here.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> The schools are not going to protect the children. This is partially by design and partially incompetence. ...


I believe that no matter what the School Officials do or doesn't do they would face a law suit and lost of employment.

To many liberal Judges and way too many liberal Jurists.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> If I was being assaulted Id fight back, so his hands would be busy restraining me. But I only know that because I've been assaulted before. I've researched a lot of anti rape Methods and I don think there victim is going to allow them to examine her. The underwear is actually pretty interesting though. It has a "lock" that can only be "opened" by the wearer and the fact it's tear and cut proof is pretty useful because attackers usually try to cut away anything stopping them so they can get started quick and can focus on keeping their victim quiet and still. The fact that my jeans were too tight for my attacker to get off quickly deterred him and he started to panic when I started making noise and fighting back. He left me alone when he saw my switch blade and the people in the theater started noticing that he was trying to touch me and I was shoving him. Post SHTF there won't necessarily be law enforcement for a rapist to be afraid of.


First of all law enforcement absolutely should have been called. Even if he was not charged (although I strongly suspect he would have been) he would've gone on the police departments radar. Rest assured if he was willing to engage in that type of behavior in a public place (albeit it dark) those types of behaviors will continue. You may have escaped but will the next person? Perhaps he's routinely victimizing someone right now. Sometimes filing a police report simply creates a pattern of behavior that can be reviewed by the Prosecuter and Judge for harsher sentencing. Sometimes it opens an investigation that yields all kinds of horrible secrets. Whether you are pro law-enforcement or anti-law enforcement never allow yourself to be the victim of any type of crime (especially assault) without calling 911. Nothing allows crime and criminals to flourish more than apathy, even if you feel like you weren't a victim. While we all may be preparing to live in a world without rule of law that day has not come yet.

Second your final statement cuts both ways. Without rule of law no one will be there to protect you and no one will be there to deter people from doing horrible things. I suspect many people won't even come to the aid of someone in need. Protective devices and weaponry are essential, but intelligence (let's call it common sense mixed with situational awareness) and training will get you a lot farther and keep you much safer. That could easily be said about the world today as well. As far as flipping a guy 3x times your size over your back, no matter how badass you are someone out there is tougher than you. I learned that lesson the hard way with a couple stab wounds and several broken fingers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> First of all law enforcement absolutely should have been called.
> 
> ***Cut for length***
> 
> I learned that lesson the hard way with a couple stab wounds and several broken fingers.


Thank you for chiming in.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I make my older daughters call 911 if they think a car is following them or if something seems suspicious. If something would've happened with my daughters in the movie theater like Syb described I would have expected a "shock and awe" level response. It would've been very important to get the perpetrator into custody before I was able to get there.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I make my older daughters call 911 if they think a car is following them or if something seems suspicious. If something would've happened with my daughters in the movie theater like Syb described I would have expected a "shock and awe" level response. It would've been very important to get the perpetrator into custody before I was able to get there.


Thank you for adding your LEO 2 cents. I am concerned that because no one was looking out for Syb that she was made a victim again by the theater and everyone there for NOT doing the right thing- getting the leos involved because of the sexual assault. The lack of penetration does not discount this as a crime. It is still a crime (be it 'lesser' or not) and should have been handled by the police so this asshat boy could get his from his new 'boyfriend' and cell mate. See if he likes being someone's b*tch!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Penetration makes it rape. Penetration with violence makes it rape + sexual battery. No penetration makes it sexual assault. All of which are still very serious crimes with serious consequences. Even groping a persons private parts falls under unwanted sexual contact which is a Class 1 Misdemeanor (jail time + fine). I once arrested man for slapping a female waitresses ass in a restaurant. She dialed 911, I took her statement, watched the video, put him in handcuffs and drove him to jail. He got 3 days of jail time, a $1500 fine, 2 years probation and a no contact order. Imagine what would have happened if he tried to force himself on her. 

As far as the movie theater goes, they are kids or young adults selling popcorn and tickets. Their interests do not coincide with yours and your protection and well-being are assuredly not on their list of priorities. Now find the manager and mention keywords like "law suit" and "news media" and you have yourself a whole other level of consideration and concern. Or he/she slams the door and circles the wagons. Could go either way. Doesn't matter if you dial 911. 

Situations like Syb was in are (IMO) the only time those lipstick stun guns are a viable tool for self defense.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I reported him at school but he basically got a stern talking to and my mom never let me go near him. Bet prepper can guess who I'm talking about. Haha. But seeing as all that happened was him grabbing my waist and trying to undo my pants, it wasn't a big enough deal for anyone to report. I was just chiming in my two cents and now everyone is focusing on my close call!!! Let's get back on topic people!! Hahahaha.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> The schools are not going to protect the children. This is partially by design and partially incompetence. Now we know why there are anti-self protection clauses in all gun control laws.
> 
> Add to that the attitude of single parent "households" and the disconnection of suburbia and "middle class" America and this issue is left to "the State." The "State" is impotent on these issues, so it's every girl for herself.
> 
> Thank you Liberals, Pacifists and New Agers mentalities. We are doomed!


Not all kids raised in single parent "households" (as you put it), have behavior issues that lead to violence. I was raised in a single parent household and I think I came out pretty darn good- - 2 college degrees, own my own home. My half brother was raised in a single parent home, is married, owns his home and his daughters are some of the nicest kids.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

What a horrid discussion!



Sybil6 said:


> Grimm brought up rape. And there's a product now called "rape-x" that i would look into because if you were ever attacked after
> SHTF it's a total possibility that your wife and/or daughters may be assaulted and rape-x works like a tampon, but it hollow with "teeth" so when the assault occurs they get a nasty bite in a sensitive place and your girls are safe from pregnancy and your attacker is injured.
> 
> There is also anti-rape undergarments that are tear resistant, blade resistant and can only be taken off willingly.


I can't imagine walking around with that thing in would be comfortable or hygienic for any period of time? Self defense first! kicking, grabbing the groin gouging out eyes is perfectly acceptable and one good slice with a knife or box cutter would make anyone think twice.



Sybil6 said:


> He was my date, so of course since I said I'd love to see a movie with him he thought that meant I was okay with anything. Teenage boys are like that now. If you allow a kiss, then you MUST want everything else too.


While this wasn't rape it was attempted or at a minimum assault you should have called the police and made a big deal about it! 
What about next time, The next girl he takes out on a date?

As a father of a daughter and son I would want my daughter to stand up to this so it doesn't happen to anyone else. 
As for my son If I found out he did something like this the police would have to put him in protective custody!

Who knows an attitude adjustment dealt by me and the few years of physical therapy he would probably need ...maybe he could go out on a chaperoned date?


----------

